# Sparrow Hunting



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, does anyone have any good links to sparrow hunting with a slingshot? I've checked youtube everywhere, but I can't find a single video. I'm not allowed to kill sparrows (says mom) so I like to look at other people's hunts.

Thanks,
Keegan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I must say that I do not see a good reason to be killing sparrows. I do not know of anyone who eats them, and they do not molest other birds.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sparrow's character differs from place to place... here they run off other birds and therefore are overpopulated.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

if i were you i would put out some corn then set up a comfy chair and be patient.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL, good idea! The only problem is that my mom will not hear of me killing sparrows, other birds, or small mammals.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Is this your sparrow?


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, I meant house sparrow.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

I use to hunt small birds when i was i kid and found i could crunch the bones and eat them more of less whole minus guts, or most small animals can be mashed into patties if you get enough but otherwise i would hunt larger animals like pidgeon's if i were you as there good eating or if sparrows are a pest in your area they'll make good target practice for when you start hunting properly then give there bodies to any local feral cats so you don't get used to killing and just leaving the animals you hunt but actually putting them to use.

I may have missed the point because im drunk right now but i remember being a kid and i can bet as a kid he will shoot a few so just giving advice on what to do if he does


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

bootneck said:


> I use to hunt small birds when i was i kid and found i could crunch the bones and eat them more of less whole minus guts, or most small animals can be mashed into patties if you get enough but otherwise i would hunt larger animals like pidgeon's if i were you as there good eating or if sparrows are a pest in your area they'll make good target practice for when you start hunting properly then give there bodies to any local feral cats so you don't get used to killing and just leaving the animals you hunt but actually putting them to use.
> 
> I may have missed the point because im drunk right now but i remember being a kid and i can bet as a kid he will shoot a few so just giving advice on what to do if he does


so true... when I was younger, and no I dont condone this, I used to shoot doves by the dozen with my BB gun and left the corpses where they lay.... however I never had a good mentor to teach me proper hunting edicate, curiosity im sure will overtake his moms wishes to not kill anything, so if you do... try and at least leave it where a wild animal can make a meal of it.


----------

